# Minitrix ICE set



## willhar71 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am new on here but wanted to ask a question about the Minitrix ICE set that was put out serveral years ago. 
I bought a set still in the box and with almost no run time on them from ebay and the pics were great but the wonderful post office gave it a good trashing while it was being shipped and the box they belong in opened up enough for the powered locomotive to become mobile.
It damaged the armature on top of the train and the details around it and also put a chip in the end of the locomotive. 
The dummy unit was damaged as well and some small pieces sadly got out of the box since it was not fully sealed at the very corners and lost one of the wishbone couplers that the train uses to hold the cars together while running.
I am wondering if anyone out there has a set or parts of the set that might be good enough to use to salvage this nice little train. I dont know yet if Marklin still holds spare parts for these or not. 
If i can not find another one or find spare parts to try to salvage this little train i may have to just make it into a display sideing and have it wrecked. Maybe a car hit one of the electrical poles and the wiring came down and tangled into the train. 
I really wish i had not passed up the Flieschmann set i saw on ebay the other day that went for only $207.00. 
Thanks for any info out there and i am not expecting much since it is a rare little train but never know who might read this. Thanks again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know, but why didn't you put in a claim back then? 

Maybe someone will have or know where there are parts.


----------



## willhar71 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just got it from an auction on ebay just this last week and i already did with the post office and of course the listed value was only 100 bucks for it which more than takes care of the cost i got it for and the shipping but sadly thats all they can do.


----------



## willhar71 (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah that is what i am hoping to see if anyone has or knows any info. It is a nice little train and wish they had not damaged it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think ( I may be wrong) that there was some discussion on this set just last week.

I will go and look.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry, I read your post wrong, I thought you said you got it several years ago, that is why I asked about the claim.

I must have been thinking about some discussion on a Minitrix train.
I can't find anything on that set here, but don't give up let the thread sit a while. :smokin:


----------



## willhar71 (Jul 2, 2013)

i figured you had misread it wrong and no harm done since it is easy to explain it a little better. Lord knows i have misread things before myself a few times. hehehe. 

Oh i will let it sit here and you never know who just might look at it and either have an old one or know something. 

I mean heck i got lucky and found 30 n scale train layout modules a couple of weeks a go on craigslist for 300 bucks that the guy who had them wanted nothing to do with them and was gonna toss them away. Luckily the neighbor lady stopped him and put them on craigslist and i just happen to do a search that next morning for the first time on there for n scale trains. I go pick them all up friday and put them in storage near my model train clubs presidents house so we can work on them if need be and also so they are handy for a show.


----------

